# Voigtlander Super-Dynarex 350mm f/5.6



## dinodan (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been looking for one of these for some time to round out my Bessamatic kit, and finally found one on Ebay in beautiful condition, complete with the original case and velour-lined, genuine leather lens cap. My trusty "Bessie" is in the shop for routine maintenance, but I'm able to mount the lens to the Nikons using an adaptor.

I haven't tried it out yet, but I will this weekend on the F100. I can't wait!

Does anyone know what the filter size is on this monster?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 21, 2008)

As far as I remember, it could be a 95mm filter.


----------



## dinodan (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Mitica.  I think you're right.  I found a metric ruler and it looks to be 95mm.


----------



## compur (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice lens.  Not easy to find.  Congrats.


----------



## Crevette (Jul 25, 2010)

compur said:


> Nice lens.  Not easy to find.  Congrats.


Hello, i also have to sell these items. I dont like to sell on ebay, if somebody is interested, just let me know. Zeiss Ikon Voigtländer Super-Dynarex 1:5.6/350 Objektiv + Voigtländer Color-Skopar 1:2.8/50

greetz 
Andrea


----------



## devushka (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello, If you don't mind me asking. What is the value of this lense. I have one exactly like it and i want to sell it. Voigtlander super dynarex a:5.6/350 compur in good condition in original case. and also a small case with focar B, D and C lenses.
Cheers!
Devushka.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hard to tell the value! Based on past sales and what is the asked price on eBay, I would say/guess that you're looking at $300-350 if the lens is in excellent condition. Much less if glass/cosmetics are so-so. Good luck!


----------

